# Bossy Wife



## BootsAndJeans

My wife was raised a very conservative, Southern Baptist family. Her and her sister were raised to be traditional women, in the respect of being submissive and traditional.

When we first got married, we lived in a tiny apartment while I was in college. She would constantly try to wait on me, refill my glass, serve my plate, etc. Now I did not grow up like this. I was cooking, doing laundry, washing dishes and such from about 10 years of age. My mother was not a traditional housewife.

So, this became the first issue in our young marriage. My wife waiting on me and trying to "serve me", drove me nuts. I finally got irritated and told her to stop. It probably hurt her feelings, I just cannot remember. But she did stop.

Fast forward forty years, she is one bossy chick....and I secretly love it and tease her about it. We have a balanced marriage, neither one of is "in charge", but I am not a man who is very demanding.

A funny story.....many years ago, when my son was in high school, he did something that ticked his mother off. I got the "you need to talk to YOUR SON" phone call. So, when I got home from work, I took him out to the barn to do some cleaning and talk about the problem. I pointed out that he was still our child and a dependent. I then asked him a question.

"Son, exactly who do you think is in charge here?" Obviously, I was expecting a "the parents", as an answer.

Without batting an eye or missing a breath, he responded "Mom". I just started laughing.

When my wife asked me about the talk I had with him, I told her. She hugged me and I saw her sly smile as she turned away.


----------



## DaringGreatly

That's a lovely story Boots. It's so lovely to hear something positive on these boards. Thanks for sharing😊


----------



## SunCMars

Not all men enjoy being bossed around!

I do not...


----------



## BeyondRepair007

BootsAndJeans said:


> My wife was raised a very conservative, Southern Baptist family. Her and her sister were raised to be traditional women, in the respect of being submissive and traditional.


Wow, you could have written this about my wife.
I'm the same as you... not demanding, don't expect to be "served" or waited on. One difference is that I didn't take the "stop doing that" step like you did. Instead, I pulled back and let her do what she wanted.

I had an experience earlier in life when I tried to change what a woman was doing for me in a similar way. In that experience, it took away her self-worth and confused our relationship. I also thought with my current wife that there is a sense of belonging, empowerment, and value that she gets by doing the things she wants for me. She seems happier when I need her for those things.

So I still let her be who she is, but I don't have expectations or demands about any of it. We are in a balanced relationship as well. I think if you asked 50 people that know us, 25 would say I'm in charge while the other 25 would say she is. She is pretty spoiled I guess


----------



## BootsAndJeans

SunCMars said:


> Not all men enjoy being bossed around!
> 
> I do not...


She does not boss me too much....I love that she has a mind of her own and expresses it.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

SunCMars said:


> Not all men enjoy being bossed around!
> 
> I do not...


Yea, same. I don't boss her around and I don't expect to be bossed around either.

She tries from time to time. It doesn't go well.


----------



## BootsAndJeans

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Wow, you could have written this about my wife.
> I'm the same as you... not demanding, don't expect to be "served" or waited on. One difference is that I didn't take the "stop doing that" step like you did. Instead, I pulled back and let her do what she wanted.
> 
> I had an experience earlier in life when I tried to change what a woman was doing for me in a similar way. In that experience, it took away her self-worth and confused our relationship. I also thought with my current wife that there is a sense of belonging, empowerment, and value that she gets by doing the things she wants for me. She seems happier when I need her for those things.
> 
> So I still let her be who she is, but I don't have expectations or demands about any of it. We are in a balanced relationship as well. I think if you asked 50 people that know us, 25 would say I'm in charge while the other 25 would say she is. She is pretty spoiled I guess


My favorite rule of life is "its easier to ask forgiveness, than permission".

I tease her about being bossy, but she is really, just independent minded and sure of herself. She is the youngest of her siblings, I am the eldest of mine. It creates a pretty good dynamic. 

I was grew up being responsible, taking carevif business and self-sufficient. My wife did not know how to cook, when we ot married. Honestly, it has been mostly fun growing up and old together.


----------



## jimmar

SunCMars said:


> Not all men enjoy being bossed around!
> 
> I do not...


+1 from me. I think most men can't live with a domineering wife, but I love this story anyway


----------



## Divinely Favored

I tell mine she better hush up or I'm gonna spank that ass! She grins and says, "Yes! 🥰Daddy"


----------

